# Fence piers



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

At my own house finishing out the week and the wife has been on me to put up a fence and do some landscaping work out back. Like any other qualified contractor, my house seems to be last in line for work  

Figured I'd surprise her and just went ahead and devised some simple plans for a small fence between the garage and house with gates on either end, some landscaping and some low voltage LED's to light it up at night.

This is the first phase of a larger ambition to install more fencing at the rear of the yard, a patio with trellis, some brick paving, a fire pit and maybe a small pond. 

For the fence sections, I chose Jerith "Jefferson" model in a powder coat black 4'x6' aluminum fence. The 12"x 12" brick piers will be built using 52 DD's and footed below frost line @36" deep. Fence is on order and it'll take a couple weeks to come in so I got plenty of time to get the piers up :whistling

Since the ground is still somewhat soft, I hand dug 5 piers and flared them out to 16/18" at the base and 12" at the top. Went and picked up 1/2 yard concrete and placed 18" in each hole w/ a #4 bar down the center.

To finish off up to grade, I used cmu brick and snuck some pvc conduit in for some half brick down lighting I plan on installing in the piers.

I'll probably cap them off in bluestone with a flamed edge...not quite sure yet.

All the sudden, it's 90 friggin' degrees out :sweatdrop:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Over a depot the other day and they had these lights deeply discounted so I couldn't pass them up. The half brick down light is only 1.5 watts and the lantern style is only 1 watt. Granted these aren't even close to top quality, but they'll do for now at least for the pier lighting.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

If you know whats good for you,you will get that honey do project taken care of quickly.:laughing:


Nice job as usual,thank you for sharing !


----------



## LiteMortarBoard (May 11, 2016)

I dig the mortar board :thumbsup:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

LiteMortarBoard said:


> I dig the mortar board :thumbsup:




Me too, what kind is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiteMortarBoard (May 11, 2016)

Windycity said:


> Me too, what kind is that?


Check my signature. :whistling


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

LiteMortarBoard said:


> Check my signature. :whistling




Didn’t realize that was a brand, never used anything but scrap wood for a board

Keep us updated with your progress SS! I know what your saying about our houses are the last on the to do list. My chimney has needed Tuckpointing for 4 years now. I figure if it gets bad enough I’ll just rebuild it..haha

As they say the roofers house needs a roof and a painters house needs to be painted!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, but it is a real problem when you're a General contractor. My house needs everything.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

That’s why I am only a mason....less headaches 

Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

These jobs don't pay very well so I'm sneaking around my schedule buying time whenever I can.

The wife has been fairly nice as I make a little progress but she has commented how slow I am :thumbup:

Well thanks dear! as I sling a little mud her way as she scurries back into the house to watch Ellen... or some chit 

Before I go up any further, I need to fish some wire and set some boxes for the half brick lights. Still pondering my cap options as well figuring out what i'll do for gates. I ain't paying no stinking $400+ ea. for some aluminum picket gates I'll tell you that...as I look at them online :laughing:

The LiteMortar Board is working out well and is perfectly suited for this job...durable thus far too! You guys should have taken him up on that offer of a free board + shipping...worth every penny. I know I'll be buying more :thumbsup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Spotless as usual. 

I do have a lite mortar board and my only wish h( it’s a great board as is), would be to have it in white lol and to have a round 1” hole in a corner vs the hand grip cut out.

Good job !


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

superseal said:


> These jobs don't pay very well so I'm sneaking around my schedule buying time whenever I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? I missed an offer for something free??? Damm!

I do agree those jobs don’t pay well at all! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiteMortarBoard (May 11, 2016)

JBM said:


> Spotless as usual.
> 
> I do have a lite mortar board and my only wish h( it’s a great board as is), would be to have it in white lol and to have a round 1” hole in a corner vs the hand grip cut out.
> 
> Good job !


Hey JBM, thanks for the feedback on the boards. We designed it to meet our needs a long time ago. The design is as it evolved. We like the handles because we can move a lot of boards around a job site quickly. 

The color is based on cost, honestly. Black plastic costs less than white or any other color. We've found that mortar leaves enough of a film that color doesn't matter much after a few uses. I think white would also be very bright on a sunny day. 

Why a 1" hole in the corner?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

LiteMortarBoard said:


> Hey JBM, thanks for the feedback on the boards. We designed it to meet our needs a long time ago. The design is as it evolved. We like the handles because we can move a lot of boards around a job site quickly.
> 
> The color is based on cost, honestly. Black plastic costs less than white or any other color. We've found that mortar leaves enough of a film that color doesn't matter much after a few uses. I think white would also be very bright on a sunny day.
> 
> Why a 1" hole in the corner?


Well no holes would be my preference, but I assumed it was needed to have something. Yeah no holes or handles would be my ultimate preference. For block 2" larger each way would be optimal too. But well done, its a great product.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

My new dustless technologies at work as I craft up some left over thermal bluestone into brick for some accent courses on the piers :whistling

I need 40 of them...once I flame the edge, they'll look sweet!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> My new dustless technologies at work as I craft up some left over thermal bluestone into brick for some accent courses on the piers :whistling
> 
> I need 40 of them...once I flame the edge, they'll look sweet!


That ice cream container taped to the vac hose actually looks too well made and sturdy to be a product of dustless technologies.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's a shot after I took them to the oxy/acetylene BBQ :laughing:
Now it's time for ice cream :thumbup:


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

superseal said:


> Here's a shot after I took them to the oxy/acetylene BBQ :laughing:
> Now it's time for ice cream :thumbup:


I do that occasionally. Sucks having red hot rock chips raining down. I use a big rosebud tip on medium, I guess, tanks. You?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Does your flame look like this?...not really sure the tip size, a lot of yellow flame though. I used a different torch this time around and had a tight blue flame...same results however.


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

superseal said:


> Does your flame look like this?...not really sure the tip size, a lot of yellow flame though. I used a different torch this time around and had a tight blue flame...same results however.


Lol, yeah, that's pretty much what it looks like. I never volunteer the service though, it's always a painful experience. Full face shield, cotton hoodie, etc. Somehow those damn rock chips find their way.

I pretty much only do it on step returns and stuff. Otherwise I'd rather order the material. Have you ever seen the JetStik?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

artisanstone said:


> Lol, yeah, that's pretty much what it looks like. I never volunteer the service though, it's always a painful experience. Full face shield, cotton hoodie, etc. Somehow those damn rock chips find their way.
> 
> I pretty much only do it on step returns and stuff. Otherwise I'd rather order the material. Have you ever seen the JetStik?


Yea...a couple grand seems excessive, but if you need one I suppose:surprise:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Rain, rain and more rain is the story around here...had to eat a batch of mud last night when I got home from work and whipped one up real quick...it was sunny and 90...clouds rolled in and all hell broke loose, lightning everywhere. I kept the mix moving around for the next two hours only to see daylight gone and still more rain...just gave up.

Today, much of the same...although the fence came in and I did pick that up. Also shot over to State Road builders supply to pick up a 2" x 14" tread so I could cut the capstones. Figure they were deep in the yard where the mud ran up to my rims, so acquiring this piece was a sincere, muddy mess. Great little yard though...excellent selection of 1 1/2" and 2" PA thermal blue stock at reasonable prices. 

Can't decide whether or not to corbel one more course of red 52's and then the cap, or just leave as is...whatcha think? 

I could corbel a rowlock course...that might look cool.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

One day of sun yesterday, since forever it seems, so I flamed and rock faced the cap stones and got them installed. I think I'm going to do an arch over the remaining two piers that'll be getting a gate when finished. Another gate will go against the garage wall and end pier and act as an auxiliary access for some added flexibility in navigating the unfinished yard.

Still have to run a fresh 20 amp GFCI and supply a transformer for the LV lights...I have everything I need for that, just have to get'r done.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm setting the bottom of the arch at 7' so nobody bangs their head and the scale looks good to go. 

Pieced together the falsework with scrap lumber laying around and the price was right for what it is.

I'm saving so much money doing this myself, I sprung for a chicken finger dinner for the wife and I and she loved it...the fence that is :w00t:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

That’s looking amazing. How many hours to you have in to it now?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Your "boss" should be real happy,looks great !:thumbsup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey SS If I win the powerball your coming up to help with the house ill build!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> That’s looking amazing. How many hours to you have in to it now?


I haven't kept track but i'll guess about 60 hrs. thus far...non billable...you had to remind me didn't ya :laughing:

I have received a few back rubs from the wifey so all's not lost, and maybe an investment in a bottle a spirits this weekend could produce further dividends :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JBM said:


> Hey SS If I win the powerball your coming up to help with the house ill build!


That'd be cool as hell! We could go nutsy nice with powerball dough...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

superseal said:


> That'd be cool as hell! We could go nutsy nice with powerball dough...


Ya like use the best flashing without cringing!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I havnt checked my ticket from Sat!!! 

Might be set for life and dont even know it!


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks great. I dig the top caps.:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Snuck out of work at a good time today, or rather knocked out a little 4 hour job and then came home early to start the holiday weekend...can you believe Memorial day is already upon us :thumbup:

When it ain't raining, it sure is sunny it seems and the last two days were scorchers when stuck in direct sunlight. 

Set up my trusty umbrellas and continued on with with my little fence project...bent up a #4 bar continuous and tied it to the pier footings to loop over the arch. Everything will be grouted solid to act as a portal frame and hopefully aid that un-buttressed pier against thrust. 

Also fiddled with the idea of doing a bluestone keystone and ended up doing just that...had a couple of nice chunks so what the hell. 

Typical clean up in the dark


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A little more progress at home and it's been rainy since my last post it seems 

Still have to point it up, but since she's grouted up with 5000 psi in bond beam fashion, I'm going to let it cure out for awhile.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Your "Boss" should be very happy,came out very nice as usual !


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

that looks awesome.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I pass through southeastern PA about four times a year. Sure wouldn't mind spending a day hauling bricks for you, just to see how you work. I don't know chit about masonry, but the work looks awesome 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Pulled the arch form today when I got home and discovered I put a brick (voussoir) in backwards on the intrados side of the arch that exposed a raw cut face....so out it came and a new one installed. That's what you get working tired and in the dark I suppose.

Once the form is pulled, you need to remove excess mortar from the joints in order to provide a concave struck finish to match the rest. A 1/4" x 4 1/2" tuckpointer diamond blade, grinder and chisel are the tools of choice.

Thought I was going to get rained on big league again, but it passed to our south which is a good thing when you're already soggy.

A few of these in a row and I can have to my own little Roman aqueduct to water the garden :w00t:

The gates are probably next...I know i'll be building them out of 5/4" x 6" Wolf PVC but I'm still zeroing in on a design. A new GFCI with in use cover and 45W transformer will be powering the pier lights once everything is cleaned and sealed.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

superseal said:


> Pulled the arch form today when I got home and discovered I put a brick (voussoir) in backwards on the intrados side of the arch that exposed a raw cut face....so out it came and a new one installed.
> 
> .



You mentioning the backward brick reminded me of the backward brick that saved me many hours of brick "hunting" time. A few years ago,I stopped by to look at a job that had a bunch of arches. The house was built in 1926,as I was going to my truck,I told the lady,matching the brick will be the biggest if not impossible challenge. Just as I say that,I notice a backward soldier voussoir. As I look closer,I read Belden brick Canton Ohio. Bottom line,my supply company looks it up Belden still made them,from three feet away one could not tell the difference from the new brick to the 90 year old ones. It was a smooth cream with iron spots,that disallowed much airborne dirt to discolor them.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Ha that’s funny, my dad told me when he was young that a builder called my grandpa because the homeowner found a backwards brick in the wall and my grandpa said that he did it on purpose so if they ever needed to match a brick you could look at that one and it has the info on it.....


Homeowner accepted it and saved him from having to beat it out and replace it 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

